# Non-illustrative but not 'art' dilemma?



## Anstro (Aug 10, 2017)

Hello everyone, I am hoping for some advice and suggestions which may help me with a major dilemma. I am a qualified graphic designer but have not been practising recently due to family circumstances. I have attended a number of interviews but had no luck landing a job. I have however, had a large number of positive remarks and compliments from interviewers on viewing the work I have produced in my free time alongside work that sits in my portfolio. It is hand drawn, then photographed and uploaded into photoshop where I make any necessary changes and renderings. It is non illustrative in the main and as such I do not know how best to describe it or myself (i.e. artist v illustrator). Having seen this forum I thought it would be a great platform to air my quandary so that I may know who to approach should I decide to promote or market the work at a later date. I will attempt to upload one or two of the images and leave a link for anyone who is interested. Thanks for reading / listening. Really looking forward to hearing from anyone that might be able to help.

URL - https://anstro1.wordpress.com


----------



## Abdushakur (Jun 25, 2017)

Anstro said:


> Hello everyone, I am hoping for some advice and suggestions which may help me with a major dilemma. I am a qualified graphic designer but have not been practising recently due to family circumstances. I have attended a number of interviews but had no luck landing a job. I have however, had a large number of positive remarks and compliments from interviewers on viewing the work I have produced in my free time alongside work that sits in my portfolio. It is hand drawn, then photographed and uploaded into photoshop where I make any necessary changes and renderings. It is non illustrative in the main and as such I do not know how best to describe it or myself (i.e. artist v illustrator). Having seen this forum I thought it would be a great platform to air my quandary so that I may know who to approach should I decide to promote or market the work at a later date. I will attempt to upload one or two of the images and leave a link for anyone who is interested. Thanks for reading / listening. Really looking forward to hearing from anyone that might be able to help.
> 
> URL - https://anstro1.wordpress.com


An illustrator can be an artist but not every artist is an illustrator.

I visited your link and am looking at your gallery.

I have a few questions:

Why are all the photos at an angle?

What is the message, if any, or what are you trying to communicate with these works?

Are they mere background decoration or is there something more to them, a story of sorts?

As for the style, it is abstract art. This is not illustration in the traditional sense unless you have other work.
(I like the "dumbell-print" one, what size is that in?)

Do you consider yourself an artist? Why or why not?

What are you trying to get out of your art work?

"see where our imagination might take you."

It didn't take me anywhere, it wasn't thought provoking in that sense. It looks somewhat like generic IKEA art.


----------



## Anstro (Aug 10, 2017)

Q.Why are all the photos at an angle? 
A.Perspective / Foreshortening.

Q.What is the message, if any, or what are you trying to communicate with these works?
A. No message. I would have used lined paper for a message.

Q. Are they mere background decoration or is there something more to them, a story of sorts?
A. ....mere background decoration??? They are 2 dimensional pieces as opposed to a centre piece to rival a Duchamp ready-made, a Calder mobile, an Oldenburg Clothespin or a Brancusi Bird In Space.

Q. As for the style, it is abstract art. This is not illustration in the traditional sense unless you have other work.
(I like the "dumbell-print" one, what size is that in?)
A. How big is your monitor? ;0)

Do you consider yourself an artist? Why or why not?
Do you? (http://abdushakur.com) Why? / Why not?

Q. What are you trying to get out of your art work?
A. The question is not what am I trying to 'get out' of my art work but what does the art work bring out in the viewer?

"see where our imagination might take you."

It didn't take me anywhere, it wasn't thought provoking in that sense. It looks somewhat like generic IKEA art.
Imagine (verb) - form a mental image of. To visualise, envisage or picture in ones mind.

Many thanks for the 'crit' - hopefully, my art proves to be as successful as the work sold in IKEA and my pieces will soon hang on walls all over the world bringing inspiration to a new generation of aspiring creatives.

I am grateful for your response but my post stated that I was seeking advice or suggestions - a little guidance from fellow creatives. I felt this forum offered the best platform from which to glean useful information.

A lot has been said regarding the potential of this forum, surely that can only be achieved through positive communication between members who support each other and share common objectives.

I welcome constructive criticism and thought provoking statements but essentially, all comments must be relevant to the post if positive and engaging dialogue is to ensue.

Yours warmly, Anstro :0)


----------



## Abdushakur (Jun 25, 2017)

Anstro said:


> Q.Why are all the photos at an angle?
> A.Perspective / Foreshortening.
> 
> Q.What is the message, if any, or what are you trying to communicate with these works?
> ...


Perspective and foreshortening are techniques you could have applied to your art work, not the photos of them since it doesn't make much sense to do this. Maybe you can add full frontal photos of your work where they will not be distorted, since they seem to be framed.

If your art contains no message, is it background decoration? What would you write on lined paper regarding your art?

Yes, 2-dimensional pieces to be hung up on a wall as background filler, as opposed to something that generates discussion and provokes reaction?

My monitor doesn't tell me the size of your original work.

I do consider myself an artist because it is what I have essentially dedicated my whole existence since I was a child to as far as personal endeavor. It is the only thing, beside religion that holds any interest for me.

If the work has no meaning as you suggested, how can it bring anything out of the observer. Without meaning, or depth, can it still generate any sort of reaction or interest. Not to say that your work doesn't achieve that, but I am curious, how do you want to conjure any sort of reaction from the observer if you say you are not saying anything with your work?

I was being honest. I saw your work, and your imagination did not take me further than the questions I asked here. I don't mean to be rude or disrespectful, nor am I trying to belittle your work as there are aspects of it that I find visually appealing.

Yes, IKEA pieces are sold world-wide, but with no message, or communication, what inspiration will follow? Perhaps to create something more substantial? As an artist, and one who has visited IKEA several times growing up, I have never felt inspiration from the framed back-ground noise they sell. But then again, I can only speak for myself. I am not even moved or inspired by most well-known artists so, perhaps this may be another subject completely.

I was curious about your art. So I asked questions. I went to your link, I looked around and this is why I asked. Guidance can only be attained, in my opinion, once we understand the motives behind our work. So if I were to offer advice, I would have to have some more understanding of the drive that leads you to create.

We are all going in the same direction. And in order to get to the initial point, I personally like to have a slightly more detailed background of the artists I speak with.


----------

